# Discount Pricing on My Book



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello Folks,

The "Big A," which seems to have gained a monopoly on selling my book, is now charging over $31 for the hardcover version of _Ecology of the Planted Aquarium_. I've just arranged with my printer/distributor some discount pricing.


Single copies: $27.50 plus shipping
5-9 copies: $24.50 plus shipping
10 or more copies: $20.50 plus shipping

Single copies can be purchased by button pushing at: http://www.bookmasters.com/Shop/Title/9780967377360

Contact details on bulk buying can be found on my website: http://dianawalstad.com

Why did I do this? Years ago, there were a whole host of Internet vendors (Wal-mart, Barnes & Nobles, etc) selling my book such that the price was kept somewhere around $27. When I set the retail price at $37.50 for the third edition, I was taking this competitive pricing into consideration. But things change and one must adjust accordingly. 

Moreover, I set the bulk pricing pretty low with an eye on aquarium clubs. With the demise of Mom and Pop fish stores, aquarium clubs are now the "Go To" place for fish, plants, and expert advice. I do not mind making a minor adjustment to promote them and their members. Clubs can buy now my book in bulk and sell to members.

I work closely with my distributor Bookmasters, Inc. (Ashland, Ohio). They're competent and honest people. If there are any problems, they will try to fix them. If not, let me know as they and I want this to work. Just don't expect free shipping or book arrival by drone+.... 

Ms. Walstad


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow, what a great thing to do! I will definitely bring this to the attention of my club.


----------



## mbkemp (Jul 4, 2015)

These are the things that keep this hobby viable. Thank you!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashenwelt (Sep 14, 2016)

I hope you make as much on the ecopy! I have learned a lot from your book. 

Shared to my FB Group.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Thank you. The eBook is doing very well with an ever increasing number of foreign sales. I've also just ordered the 10th reprinting of the hard copy. 

Bookmasters is working on getting the discounted checkout price to match the advertised price on their website. Hopefully, this will get straightened out soon. I will post when they get it worked out.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

I just learned yesterday afternoon that the computer website problem at Bookmasters has been fixed. (The checkout price and discounted price should now match.)


----------



## etracher (Aug 14, 2017)

It appears that the ebook version is no longer available from Bookmasters. Does the author know if it will be available again anytime soon?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If you want an ebook version it is available from Amazon, in the Kindle format: https://www.amazon.com/Ecology-Plan...&qid=1502736877&sr=8-1&keywords=diana+walstad That's where I got mine.


----------



## etracher (Aug 14, 2017)

Thank you for the information, Hoppy. Unfortunately, I am not interested in purchasing a Kindle version.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

etracher said:


> Thank you for the information, Hoppy. Unfortunately, I am not interested in purchasing a Kindle version.


I have lit a fire at Bookmasters about this and will go to their CEO if I have to. It is inexcusable. Either they need to provide proper customer service or shut down the website. One or the other...

Thank you for bringing this my attention


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Just as I was writing a passionate complaint to the CEO of Bookmasters, I checked the website and the eBook version (both ePub and PDF) are now available. The problem is in Bookmaster's IT department and/or with the "propeller heads" in charge of the Bookmasters website. Apparently, they don't know how to code. Hopefully, the company will fix this problem for good. In the meantime, my apologies for the inconvenience.


----------



## etracher (Aug 14, 2017)

dwalstad said:


> Just as I was writing a passionate complaint to the CEO of Bookmasters, I checked the website and the eBook version (both ePub and PDF) are now available. The problem is in Bookmaster's IT department and/or with the "propeller heads" in charge of the Bookmasters website. Apparently, they don't know how to code. Hopefully, the company will fix this problem for good. In the meantime, my apologies for the inconvenience.


Ms Walstad,
Thank you very much for the reply and for trying to deal with this problem. I went back to the website and tried to order the book. Unfortunately, while now it is possible to begin this process, once I got to the final stage, it is still not possible to actually purchase the book, since the "Place Order" button does not function at all. I have written them asking them to do something about this problem.

Please do not apologize for the inconvenience. It is clearly not your fault. I just thought that, as the author, you would like to know that the distributor is not operating on a professional level.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

etracher said:


> Ms Walstad,
> Please do not apologize for the inconvenience. It is clearly not your fault. I just thought that, as the author, you would like to know that the distributor is not operating on a professional level.


As the author, you can bet I want to know! Truly, "something is rotten in Denmark." Just now, I fired off another letter to middle management, who are competent and infuriated by the situation. But I believe it will take decisive action by higher ups, such as firing some entrenched employees. I am hoping that Bookmasters will get their act together before Christmas. In the meantime, your input is much appreciated.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Bookmaster's IT people did a successful ordering run-through today and said that they had no problems ordering the three versions of my book. I will keep my fingers crossed until the next problem pops up. Reminds me of the ACA rollout.


----------



## etracher (Aug 14, 2017)

dwalstad said:


> Bookmaster's IT people did a successful ordering run-through today and said that they had no problems ordering the three versions of my book. I will keep my fingers crossed until the next problem pops up. Reminds me of the ACA rollout.


After I wrote to their customer service person last week, I forgot to post an update here on the forum. The customer service person answered me very quickly and the problem was fixed. 
I was able to successfully order and download the book. Unfortunately, when I downloaded the book (PDF version), I was displeased to see that it actually wasn't in PDF format, but in Adobe digital editions ebook format. They blocked the order and didn't charge me.
Oh well... it looks like I am going to buy the hardcover from Amazon in the end...


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

In the end, I think you'll appreciate the hardcover. It is formatted _exactly_ as how I prepared it. I'm also glad to hear that the Bookmaster's people were responsive to you.


----------



## ashenwelt (Sep 14, 2016)

dwalstad said:


> In the end, I think you'll appreciate the hardcover. It is formatted _exactly_ as how I prepared it. I'm also glad to hear that the Bookmaster's people were responsive to you.


I wanted the hardcover... but in the end bought your kindle version. Glad I did because you would not believe how many key word searches for things like baking soda lol.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

